# How to make a white concrete table top



## Liz.mrob (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm looking to replace my table top or cover my table top with concrete, and I've seen a couple ways online to do it but am wondering what would be best. 

I would like to just make a new slab of concrete to attach to the base, but my table is 4'x4'...so it would end up being SUPER heavy! 

I've seen tutorials of people putting concrete over their existing table, but I'm wondering how easily it cracks, being such a thin layer, and also how well it adheres to the wood. 

I'm wondering if I could maybe hollow out the middle so to say...by pouring half the concrete..laying down a second mold in that concrete and pour the rest of the concrete so that most of the table is only an inch thick, and the outer edges are 2-3" thick?

I've attached a picture of what I'm looking for. Any advice will help!!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Find a book (remember those), on how to do this. 

there was a great one printed 10-15 years ago with everything you want to know. 

You can fill the void in your thin top with a sheet of foam board. 


I can find my book later if you need the title, to find your own, at the library, amazon, or bookstore.

ED


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

that looks like a pre-cast c-top to me,,, the easiest way to cast a t-top's to buy bagg'd redi-mix,,, all the guys who do this work have tight reins on their mix designs - buddy rhodes has some good stiff


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

That looks like a GFRC table, and if you want to get down to 1" thickness, you will have to do the same. You will also have to pour it upside down.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If you want it white, that may be tough. We sold white concrete to a grocery store for their floor, and we had to bring in white cement powder, rock, and sand from God-knows-where because you can't just put in a white color additive in gray concrete. It sold for $400 a yard, so if you can find white bagged concrete, it's gonna be expensive.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Go to this site,other wise you will have to buy silica sand and white portland in bulk.

concretecountertopsolutions.com


----------



## Liz.mrob (Jun 28, 2015)

I was thinking I could buy white quick Crete and then also stain it white....?

Opinions?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you looked at your local D I Y store, I think that there is a white bagged concrete, and some concrete dyes, to mix together to obtain the desired WHITENESS. 

It has been a few years since I was planning to form my own counter tops, and tables. 


ED


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

why bother w/all that **** ? get a commercial white mix & be done w/it,,, why reinvent the wheel ? carbon fiber grid is also needed IF you're building a c-top,,, NO STEEL !


----------

